# Giant TCR Alliance TM



## tainted

Hi, never ridden one before so trying to get you guys views on hybrid frames such as this. Carbon top tube/stays plus aluminium down tube etc. How would the ride be like. 

Seems like a good value at about US$1500 from where I'm at.


----------



## zigare

My suggestion is ....save more money and just buy Tcr Advance T-mobile version.
Believe me you will be addicted to ride it everyday and even second, I had both of them before, Alliance is good enough yap but not the feeling could last for couples of years and maybe even months, so I had to spent an extra money to buy Advance frame again then sell it to with damn low price.


----------



## snepi

I test rode an TCR Alliance 1 this past week and loved it better than anything else I have tried so far, including Felts, Giant OCR, Bianchi Vigorelli, Scwinn Peloton, Scattantes, Trek and Specialized Roubaix. I liked it better than the full carbon frames I tried. I would have bought it immediately if it were on sale. Dealer is asking full MSRP $1400 (I have a problem buying anything at MSRP - would feel like a sucker). I am a novice with road bikes, but think at this price point it's the best frame I've come across. I will go back and test ride it again and wait for a sale. In the meantime, I will keep shopping and keep an open mind.


----------



## dougbie

tainted said:


> Hi, never ridden one before so trying to get you guys views on hybrid frames such as this. Carbon top tube/stays plus aluminium down tube etc. How would the ride be like.
> 
> Seems like a good value at about US$1500 from where I'm at.


I think these bikes only come with a compact crankset. You will find you will spend most of your time on your big chainring (compact crankset is 50/34 where as the standard is 53/39....it will make a difference)


----------

